# If you could pick up Cannon and move it......



## witch hobble (May 16, 2014)

......where would you move it to?


----------



## witch hobble (May 16, 2014)

Oops.  Wrong forum. Oh well.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2014)

Is this some sort of passive aggressive way of trying to diss my posts? Sure sounds like it


----------



## Puck it (May 17, 2014)

My back yard.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2014)

Mid Hudson Valley NY


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2014)

It will be summer soon.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2014)

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## octopus (May 17, 2014)

i think my f350 could tow it, can't weigh that much after the ice melts off. i'd bring it to martha's vineyard.


----------



## witch hobble (May 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is this some sort of passive aggressive way of trying to diss my posts? Sure sounds like it



Oh please.  I did not even realize until now that you were the OP of both threads.  Don't take it personal.

To be honest, the pick up and move question is a good one, the Cannon thread seems like a bit of a troll to stir up some off season muck.


----------



## jimk (May 18, 2014)

I often kid with other folks in the mid-Atlantic...if only Mother Nature had given us a couple 10,000 foot dormant volcanoes in our region??  One for the conservationists and one for Walt Schoenknecht to work on. :-D


----------



## Cannonball (May 18, 2014)

On top of Loon. Would make for ~4,300' of vert, with a summit elevation at ~5,200'.  Challenging terrain up top.  Great base facilities at the bottom.   Transition from the Gondola to the Tram at mid-mountain!


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> On top of Loon. Would make for ~4,300' of vert, with a summit elevation at ~5,200'.  Challenging terrain up top.  Great base facilities at the bottom.   Transition from the Gondola to the Tram at mid-mountain!



A tramdola?


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2014)

Brilliant!   And obviously there would be a Wafflehut at the transition.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Brilliant!   And obviously there would be a Wafflehut at the transition.




I love waffles.  Will you buy me one?


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I love waffles.  Will you buy me one?



For sure.  I'll owe you one, because this move is going to completely F with your Zoomer parking.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> For sure.  I'll owe you one, because this move is going to completely F with your Zoomer parking.




The FJ can make it.


----------



## octopus (May 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> A tramdola?



maybe a gondotram?  giant pretzel and beer house at transition?


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 8, 2014)

Not that I would ever want to see  the mountain moved (NH is just beautiful), but I would be interested to see what a huge mountain like Cannon would do snow wise if it was located say just east of Lake Onterio.

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 8, 2014)

Not answering the question, but along the same line of thinking.  If the White Mountains were at 10,000 feet, they'd have permanent glaciers.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 8, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Not answering the question, but along the same line of thinking.  If the White Mountains were at 10,000 feet, they'd have permanent glaciers.



Hortsman glacier at Blackcomb is considerably less than 10,000 ft. It's less than 7,500 ft.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Hortsman glacier at Blackcomb is considerably less than 10,000 ft. It's less than 7,500 ft.



I think on the East Coast it would take a little bit more.  That's only 1,300 feet higher than Mr. Washington.


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobody has suggested moving it next door to Jay Peak, hoping it would benefit from the "cloud". Put it to the southeast and turn it to face slightly more eastward, to reduce the wind. Maybe it would even increase the orographic effect so both mountains get more snow.

Then if Jay Peak could run a lift up the west side of Cannon, they could justify their claim of a 4,000-foot summit elevation.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 4, 2014)

Tug Hill for sure.

Would kill a significant portion of the industry in NY and elsewhere.

And leave Mittersill alone.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 4, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> Nobody has suggested moving it next door to Jay Peak, hoping it would benefit from the "cloud". Put it to the southeast and turn it to face slightly more eastward, to reduce the wind. Maybe it would even increase the orographic effect so both mountains get more snow.
> 
> Then if Jay Peak could run a lift up the west side of Cannon, they could justify their claim of a 4,000-foot summit elevation.



Next door? And you call yourself mapnut!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd move it to my neighborhood. If Cannons local weather pattern combined with the local weather pattern here, it would be over 14k feet and windy as a Mofo.

Does threecy get thrown in for free with the bundle?


----------

